# Anyone have any ideas on this Master Light



## marinmcgreevy (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi All,

I have purchased this old Master Light frame off eBay. I have built it up with Campy Chorus and have found a Colnago fork (hard to find because of the long head tube). The frame is in excellent shape and I am looking forward to many miles of vintage riding. I am a little perplexed about some of the features of the frame and hope some of you experts out there can shed some light.

Head Tube has extension above top lug. 

Seat Post lug has extension well above top of top tube.

Also, the geometry of the frame is different from my other Colnagos. Both this frame and my CT2 have a seat post dimension of 57cm (Pcc) yet my CT2 has a top tube length of 569mm (O) while this Master Light frame has a longer top tube length of 585mm (O). The CT2 adheres to the Colnago frame dimensions for a Traditional Size 59 and the Master Light is different in all dimensions. It is essentially a longer 59 frame.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Evan


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Its the Freuler Geometry used for increased stiffness in larger frame sizes. If you look for pictures of Miguel Indurain, his Pinarello was so configured.

Good catch on the Colombus tubed Master xl.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Urs Freuler*

Named after Swiss rider Urs Freuler. Just watching the Criterium du Daphine last week. As they were descending the Joux Plane and Sean Kelly noted that the fastest speed he ever saw riding was coming off the Joux Plane at 120km and then said, "then Freuler came by me like a stone and I couldn't stay with him...." Kelly was not exactly slow going downhill......


----------



## marinmcgreevy (Feb 21, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all the info on the Freuler geometry. I rode the bike for the first time today on my favorite ride (Alpine Dam/Fairfax/Bolinas/Mt Tam loop). Great bike. Saw 39mph coming down off of Mt. Tam. Bike handles very nice. Similar to CT2 but with a little more "spring".

The bike fits me very well. I am 6' 2" and have a long torso. 

Attached is a photo taken on the Fairfax/Bolinas ridge above Stinson Beach and on Alpine Dam.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice ride*

Great pics. I have a 1997 Master Olympic, same paint scheme as yours, AD10. Haha, I'm on a 52, the other end of the sizing spectrum.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful machine


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice Master - I have a similar Master frame with the same seat tube but the head tube lug is extra tall. I think my frame is mid 90's. Olympic art decor paint and lugs are painted. Got some record components and a campy 177 crank set. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

marinmcgreevy said:


> Attached is a photo taken on the Fairfax/Bolinas ridge above Stinson Beach and on Alpine Dam.


Have never taken that route--I'll have to try it when I fly up in Oct. Looks great in the sun.


P.S. How do you like the carbon fork? My ex-Master XL had carbon, but I have to wonder how it compares to the Prescia.


----------



## marinmcgreevy (Feb 21, 2012)

I have only risen this frame with the street carbon fork which is the same as on my CT2. The fork is great for the bumpy roads around here. Vertical compliance for comfort but still stable in the twisty turns coming down off of Mt. Tam.


----------



## alancross (May 13, 2009)

Very well done. As the former owner and seller of the frame I must say you've done it justice. I had planned on doing the same and then realized that it probably wouldn't have gotten ridden much as my livery is already 4 deep. The build looks fantastic and I'm glad you like it. All the best.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is my Master Olympic similar to yours ready for a build:
























Head set was Veloce with a large spacer that came with the frame but I replaced it with a Record and will cut the steerer when I start the build which will be Campy Record and Shamal wheel set 8 speed.


----------



## sapguy (Aug 26, 2009)

where did you <found a Colnago fork (hard to find because of the long head tube)>? I have an old Mexico frame, large 62 cm size, that has no fork ... we need at least 230mm clear so it will fit the headtube, and a one inch tube, which is not easy to find these days when everything is 1 1/8" 

thanks in advance


----------

